# EPAK Tournament Rules



## Zepp (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm sorry if this has already been posted, but I couldn't find it when I ran a quick search.

Is there a standardized set of rules for tournament sparring in EPAK?

If there is, pointing me to a website will be just as appreciated as posting them here.


----------



## Seig (Oct 28, 2004)

Torunament rules tend to vary by region. For example, on the East Coast, groin shots are illegal, but on the West Coast they are not. Is there a specific region you are asking about?


----------



## Zepp (Oct 28, 2004)

I was under the impression that there might be an established set of rules for interregional tournaments, or a core set of rules that was established by the late Ed Parker for his affiliated schools.  I guess not?

Edit: I suppose if regional rules are as close as I can get, I'd be more interested in the west coast.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 28, 2004)

Tournaments hosted by a school or an association determine what rules they desire for their event. I have been to quite a few tournaments, both "Open Style" and "Kenpo Only". Even then, there are a lot of variations in what they require.

I guess this answers your question somewhat--there isn't really any tournament standards for EPAK schools. If the tournaments are run by IKKA or IKKO or whatever organization, then there tends to be a bit more consistency within the hosting organization.

- Ceicei


----------



## Seig (Oct 28, 2004)

Many areas or regions have "Sanctioning" or "governing" bodies that their tournaments fall under. Contact a tournament promoter in your area and ask him/her if there is or if they belong to such an organization. If there is, contact them and ask for a copy of their rules, most will happily provide it.


----------



## Zepp (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks Cecei and Seig.  Let me try amend my question: Is there (or maybe was there) a standardized set of rules for tournament sparring under the IKKA?  (I know I'm being lazy in asking here instead of looking it up.)


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 28, 2004)

Of course there are, but we do not encourage laziness.

 -Michael


----------



## Bob White (Oct 28, 2004)

The rules established by Dr. Ron Chapel for SGM Ed Parker`s IKC were the best in my opinion. With his years of experience of training great fighters he made sure the rules were as fair as possible for the competitors. The referees were trained well and after a few years the rules were understood by spectators as well as competitors. He had a difficult time dealing with irate parents and coaches [especially me] but nobody did a finer job.  
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 28, 2004)

Bob White said:
			
		

> The rules established by Dr. Ron Chapel for SGM Ed Parker`s IKC were the best in my opinion. With his years of experience of training great fighters he made sure the rules were as fair as possible for the competitors. The referees were trained well and after a few years the rules were understood by spectators as well as competitors. He had a difficult time dealing with irate parents and coaches [especially me] but nobody did a finer job.
> Respectfully,
> Bob White


Are these rules available anywhere?

Jeff

P.S.  Mr White. I'd love it if you filmed some tournament competition and then youdid a voice over analysis.  We'd all learn a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## Doc (Oct 28, 2004)

Bob White said:
			
		

> The rules established by Dr. Ron Chapel for SGM Ed Parker`s IKC were the best in my opinion. With his years of experience of training great fighters he made sure the rules were as fair as possible for the competitors. The referees were trained well and after a few years the rules were understood by spectators as well as competitors. He had a difficult time dealing with irate parents and coaches [especially me] but nobody did a finer job.
> Respectfully,
> Bob White



Thank you Professor White for your kind words. I often wished Mr. Parker would have done a behind the scenes making of the I.K.C. It was a really a lot of work.

As far as the rules were concerned, I researched other sports and their rules and used my background as a football/basketball official to create what I felt were the best and fairest set of rules for the competitors. The rules were designed to force competitors with the best skills, work ethic, and personal demeanor to rise to their rightful place as winners.

As you know there were many players who had great skill, but bad attitudes and sportsmanship. It was my opinion that in a martial arts competition, this was a factor worthy of consideration in any advancement, and was the reason I introduced unsportsmanlike Conduct and the technical Foul to the competition.

I always respected your position as a coach of the highest honor. (You kept me on my toes.) Your own personal years as a top competitor was always well represented in the quality of your students that hit the floor ready to compete. 

They were always properly groomed, properly equipped and attired, good sports, and stayed within the rules. Moreover, one other thing  they won consistently. At all levels from kids to adults, and all level of team competition, your students (in my opinion) represented the best of what the I.K.C. competition was supposed to be about. 

I was always a bit envious, and loved officiating any of your group. It brought out the best in me as an official and as the resident expert on the rules, and was the best seat in the house, for the best fights at any level.

I believe your teams still hold every record for consistently winning their divisions, and for the twelve years, I ran the I.K.C. I found that beyond remarkable. We all know there is an element of luck involved in any competition, but good rules and officiating are supposed to allow the best of the best to rise and represent. You and yours always did that.
In case I never did it before, thanks for the good times and truly great fights. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Doc (Oct 28, 2004)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Are these rules available anywhere?
> Thanks.


Sir, if you would send a double stamped self-addressed large manila envelope to the University P.O. Box, I will send you a copy of the condensed version used on the floor by the referees at the time I was exec dir of the I.K.C. I know I still have a couple in my files. Thank you sir for your interest.

Martial Science University
P.O. Box 8995
Los Angeles, Ca. 90008-1960
Att. Dr. Chapél


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 28, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Sir, if you would send a double stamped self-addressed large manila envelope to the University P.O. Box, I will send you a copy of the condensed version used on the floor by the referees at the time I was exec dir of the I.K.C. I know I still have a couple in my files. Thank you sir for your interest.
> 
> Martial Science University
> P.O. Box 8995
> ...


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Bob White (Oct 28, 2004)

In case I never did it before, thanks for the good times and truly great fights. Keep up the great work.


And thank you as well. Your efforts helped make the event the great competition it was. We had some memorable years.
I hope you will be available for Frank Trejo`s tournament. Your participation would help make the tournament grow, and I feel that it would help solidify the tournament. There is no doubt in my mind that with you involved the tournament would be better. 
With much respect,
Bob White


----------



## OC Kid (Oct 29, 2004)

Mr. White 
As I well know you have always had the best fighters and they have always won consistantly. What I remember most is the enjoyment and fun they had doing it. Chris R., Jim M , Steve R., Bruce L. Jim H. and the later ones like Jeff N. were always so much fun at tournaments especially at the Internationals. 
 They gave me the feeling that they felt at home there. That it was their house. It was so much fun hanging out with those guys and learning from you. Those were the fondess moments of my MA career.  I got to get over to your school and see ya again. Ill bring Johnny to. He has so much fun and learns so much everytime I bring him.

Thanks for everything. Ron T.


----------

